# Trinity River White Bass Run on Lake livingston



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

The White Bass Run on Lake Livingston continues. We have been catching more big females recently. Fishing for spawning Whites the past few days has been outstanding!!!


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Nice pigs y'all got there!! Is that right below the LLD or further downstream, and if so, how far down?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice whites great report.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

slimyhand said:


> Is that right below the LLD or further downstream, and if so, how far down?


I could be wrong, but I think they are fishing above the lake (i.e. Trinity River before it feeds into Lake Livingston).


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Those are some nice fish. Headed up the river on Thursday fishing the lock and dam with a couple friends. Hopefully there's some like that hanging around.


----------



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Nice fish.


----------

